# Torn ACL



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well super Cooper has been diagnosed with what should be the official sports injury of the Havanese due to the RLH...a torn ACL. Oddly enough my little weiner dog did the same thing years ago. Has anyone else faced this injury with their Hav? We're on anti-inflammatories for a week before the vet decides whether or not surgery will be needed.

I might have to put Winnie in a cast to slow him down so he leaves Coop alone long enough to heal.

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee Beverly, I'm sorry to hear that about Cooper. I never thought about our dogs injuring themselves during RLH. They do it with such abandon that I guess some are apt to pull something. How does the vet decide on surgery? Can it just heal on its own?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

{{{hugs for Cooper}}}

No experience with a torn ACL but having had to keep Roxie quiet while she recovered from her broken leg, *you* will definatley be in my prayers!! (The ex-pen I bought was worth every dime I spent on it!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly how he will make the decision. He said that often small dogs ACL can "tighten up" and that is what we are hoping for.

The really good part of this is that Cooper doesn't seem to be in real pain. He isn't putting any weight on the leg- the left rear- so I know it hurts, but when it's manipulated or touched he doesn't wince, whine, nothing. I was a bit reluctant to take him to the vet because he just didn't make any of those heart breaking pathetic little noises they can make. He sit's and looks at stairs, so I carry him up and down, he doesn't jump up on me, and he won't stand on that foot, but other than that, nothing specific. My vet says it's not uncommon in small dogs and that it happens most often indoors on carpet, but this was outside.

Beverly


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have had more experience that I ever care to talk about, however I will just for you. I had Belle as my foster baby, who tore her ACL while trying to jump up on the bed. Surgery was the only answer. If the leg pulls out from the knee like a drawer (it's called the drawer effect) the only answer is surgery. Belle's first surgery here in Miami was not done properly and another volunteer in VA had their vet do the second surgery which fixed her knee perfectly (for a fraction of what my vet in Miami was trying to charge, $1800) her vet charged us 900.00. Shop around for a second opinion and get the best vet and the best price because this operation is charged differently by different vets. In NJ where Belle's new mommy lives we were quoted prices of $3600 down to $2500 and the vet in VA only charged us 900. Now she's using that leg and walking perfectly.
Belle never complained, never cried. She just stopped using her leg and went into hiding. It's extremely painful and should be taken care of, medication won't cure a dislocated knee due to torn ligaments. Email me if you need more advice. I have more experience with this issue then I ever wanted.
Paula


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Paula, kind of ( I will get some info from DH, he was taking notes at the vet, and send you a PM later tonight.
Sorry you've been through this, but thank you for your insight.
Looking forward to meeting you in Richmond!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH Man!! That stinks!! Poor little Cooper! I always worry so much about that kind of stuff, as my guys do that thru the house, as well as outside all the time! I hope that the vet feels it can heal on its own!! Kisses and Hugs to Cooper from the 4 L's for a fast recovery!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless his heart. It always amazes me how dogs handle pain different from us. I would be in bed groaning and crying. I do try to slow Cicero down...with no luck. I will pray Cooper heals without surgery. Now you have 'a really good reason' to let some things go and hold and baby him to keep in from running. ((((hugs))))


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Cooper, that has to hurt. I hope he's pain free and back to running (carefully) soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor baby! I'll pray he heals quickly and easily without surgery. Belly rubs from me and lickies from Tori


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor Cooper. I hope it heals without surgery. The ex-pen sounds like a good solution for limiting activity for awhile. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick and uneventful recovery. :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry this happened to Cooper. I do know that they recover well from a good surgery. It's just that the recuperation can be LONG...some people have had to crate their dogs for up to four months. Hopefully it will tighten up on it's own and you won't have to have surgery.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor Cooper. I can't imagine how much that would hurt. I hope it heals on its own without surgery. Lots of hugs and kiisses to the little guy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Cooper hurting his leg. I worry about Sissy because she jumps off of furniture and our bed all the time.

Kisses from us!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beverly, I'm so sorry to hear this and am sending a prayer and healing wishes to Cooper!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the warm thoughts for Cooper!
The surgery the vet was discussing was not the one that is generally needed by large dogs and uses a metal or plastic plate, but surgery going in and repairing the tear with mono-filament like material.

He seemed much better today when I got home after work, then he went for a short visit with Barki-Bark and did some gentle romping, so we'll see how he's feeling tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone!
Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well Cooper!


----------

